# Help needed in cooling an aquariam.



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

hey all,

i live in israel and want (or actually need) to make a DIY aquariam cooler, because in summer it can get here to hight than 100 degrees F (can get to about 37 degrees C and even more).

any ideas how?


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

I would remove heater if its there, tank lids and raise lighting off the tank. Then attach fans to the side of the tank blowing across the top of the water.

I think Ive read about someone using a common water cooler before but that = energy use.

Switching lighting duration to cooler hours may help if lighting is causing more heat.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Place the tank in a cooler part of the house? Make a small evaporative cooler?


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

no heater, and i also put he light only in cool hours, i start the light at 6:00, so that itll be on cool hours, but still, no use, need some item which will cool it, cant get an idea how to make such a thing


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

You need an aquarium chiller they make them for reef tanks. I would look up a saltwater site and see if you can either find one used or figure out how to make some version of your own. Or you could look for a box AC unit for the house and put it above or next to the tank.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

the ones ive found are ones which take dont the temp by 26 degrees, and are external. or 2 degrees but need the tank to be open, but i have jumpers... problem... an way to make a chiller and connect a tube to the air, so ill cool the air, and then the water?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

If you have a tall canopy style of cover than you can open both ends. Put some mesh over the ends (size depends on the fish) and put a fan in one or both openings. 
The fans would work together, one blowing in, the other blowing out, or just one is OK. 

If your canopy is open at the back (many are, for filter plumbing and so on) then you can aim both fans away from the tank, and air will come in from the back and be drawn out at both ends. 

The more air flow you can get over the surface of the water the better.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

thats what i though, only that i have a closed all around.

i maye should put one tube going into the dome, pushing air IN, and one from the other side pushing air OUT.

just need to figure out how to do it...


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Any chance you can get an air conditioning unit for the room? One would run about $200.00 and might be 300-350 watts. You only need a 500 or less btu for a smaller room.

Set it on a timer from 10am-2pm, temperature at 78 degrees and you should arrive back home to the most comfortable room in your house.

Some units also have a dehumidifier attached... could be useful if your house doesn't have ac/fans running in the summer.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

How about a coil made out of stainless steel tubing or brass and connected to inlet or outlet hose and placed in the cooler filled with ice.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

Gordonrichards that is a good idea, just that way over my budget because im a kid.

daniil, the idea soundes good, ill try to figure it and see if it works

by the way, i work in electronics, so i can make motors and fans.


----------

